# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Scanian mallimerkinnät

## vjokinen

En löytänyt mistään aikaisemmasta ketjusta tällaista juttua, joten perustin uuden aiheen. Moderoikaa jos on tarpeen.

Eli siis: mitä Scanian bussimallistossa tyypin edellä olevat kirjoimet tarkoittaa?
N, K, L ja onko vielä C:kin?
Olisin kiitollinen jos jollain olisi muutenkin tarkempaa tietoa Scanian tyyppimerkinnöistä.
Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## kuukanko

Scanian mallimerkinnöistä löytyy webistä hurjasti tietoa (sekä suomeksi että muilla kielillä), mutta vastaan tässä nyt vain edellisessä viestissä esitettyyn kysymykseen. N tarkoittaa poikittain asennettua moottoria, L kallistettua ja K pystyyn asennettua. Scanian webbisivuilta löytyy varmasti kaaviokuviakin noista asennuksista. C ensimmäisenä kirjaimena tarkoittaa Scanian valmistamaa kokonaista bussia, C:n jälkeen tulee sitten "normaali" mallimerkintä (esim. K270UB4x2-alustalle tehty Scanian oma bussi Scania OmniLink on CK270UB4x2).

----------

